# Wilderness Extended



## Deleted member 2626 (Dec 9, 2014)

Okay so reading Neanderthals posts and having convo with him. I'd like to hear some extensive gear lists if someone was choosing to.head in to the mountains for awhile. Let's say rockies and your starting in spring. And your either with pack animals or just in your pack. Hunting, fishing, wild edibles, food caches and packed in. All can vary depending on more variable than any road situation could even fathom.


----------



## kidbob (Dec 10, 2014)

Cant really speak for others.
But MY gear,
is set up for everything except high seas.
Ive used the same pack and gear to hop trains & hitchhike as i do to camp and fish and hunt and even vacation on the beach
I have a folding shovel and a small(freshwater)tacklebox as well as a fishinpole....the only thing i ever substitute in and out of my bag.....is cloths...when the seasons change my pack gets lighter in the winter because i ditch all the jeans and t shirts and bust out my coveralls and a set of longjohns and wool sox and snow gear.
I have "bugged out" for 2 mnths befor and just lived on the riverbank and didnt go to town for weeks at a time.

It is entirly possible my pack is under rated for certain "survival scenarios" but i aint met my match yet cause its in my nature to adapt and overcome.

We as humans went to the moon on knowledge that filled up 6 composition books.

Why cant we be self sustained with knowledge as vast as the internet?


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Dec 10, 2014)

Me as well my pack typically contains everything me and my mutt need to get by. But going into the mountains for awhile I'd and have had way more stuff. Extra tarp, water containers, stove fuel. Why I want to get a goat eventually to pack and carry gear for extended treks. And that's awesome you stayed on a beach for weeks man. Gonna do that coming up in spring or summer. thinking Montana or the sawtooths


----------



## kidbob (Dec 10, 2014)

Fuel is something that i wouldnt even think of carrying into the woods for Extended stay.
Wood is too plentiful and if im MiLes and miles and miles from ordinary life..imma burn wood...u bet ur sweet happy ass im gonna.always keep a coal bed on deck u know what i mean.
I b stayin In some hot water lol 
I have a few assorted guitar strings i keep with me for makin snares and im decent @ berries and foraging
Aint even gonna lie...
My wilderness skills where developed early with my ol man teaching me the ways knee high to a grasshopper,and then again in my early teens with "royal rangers"(christian youth group) 
and honed even more in my later teens with "outward bound" where i excelled in the solo course's and orienteering.

What i wasnt prepared for was 
"homeless(ness)"
Thats a thought process
And for another discussion maybe lol


----------



## Kal (Dec 11, 2014)

kidbob said:


> Fuel is something that i wouldnt even think of carrying into the woods for Extended stay.
> Wood is too plentiful and if im MiLes and miles and miles from ordinary life..imma burn wood...u bet ur sweet happy ass im gonna.always keep a coal bed on deck u know what i mean.
> I b stayin In some hot water lol
> I have a few assorted guitar strings i keep with me for makin snares and im decent @ berries and foraging
> ...


Who says homeless? Society fuck society!!!!! You're not homeless the world is your home.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Dec 12, 2014)

Yeah true but I know what he means. And I like a stove because its quick and easier. I guess a little wood stove cooker would be alrite too. Quick boil for coffee or tea. And I've always thought a few old guitar strings would work well just not lower strings they don't slide well


----------



## kidbob (Dec 12, 2014)

Tatanka said:


> Yeah true but I know what he means. And I like a stove because its quick and easier. I guess a little wood stove cooker would be alrite too. Quick boil for coffee or tea. And I've always thought a few old guitar strings would work well just not lower strings they don't slide well


I use my left over acoustic strings..really i have about 6 of em..all E strings...with the copper coils? and the lil "bead" keeping em from sliding through the string holes..i just use about 20 inches of it? maybe less...thread it through the eye"bead" and rig up my trigger branch and wait

Quick search on youtube brought up this video
Its not mine
Not exactly how i do it...
But very similar


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Dec 12, 2014)

A good water filter too. Bow saw and camp Axe. No need for a maul. Rifles and traps are another good conversation subject as wellllll


----------



## Rob Nothing (Dec 13, 2014)

> My wilderness skills where developed early with my ol man teaching me the ways knee high to a grasshopper,and then again in my early teens with "royal rangers"(christian youth group)
> and honed even more in my later teens with "outward bound" where i excelled in the solo course's and orienteering.


You, sir, should consider yourself filthy rich with that knowledge, handed down like that. We have missed out on a lot, that were born late 80's early 90's. 

I am going to be looking for those books / posts mentioned by neandertal, about wilderness survival.. Suggestions for further reading, anyone?


----------



## kidbob (Dec 13, 2014)

severin said:


> You, sir, should consider yourself filthy rich with that knowledge, handed down like that. We have missed out on a lot, that were born late 80's early 90's.
> 
> I am going to be looking for those books / posts mentioned by neandertal, about wilderness survival.. Suggestions for further reading, anyone?



I dunno about rich.i do feel blessed that i had an active father in my life who was into "living off the land" 
i made alot of choices that where not in my best interest growing up and the courts figured some sort of "wilderness bootcamp" would "streighten me out"
i cant say i learned any real wilderness skills @ outwardbound as opposed to the RR youthgroup (very similar to boysscouts) where i learned about shelters and knots and first aid and basic foraging.
outward bound did teach me self reliance i guess..to an extant


My ol man tho...he thought me alot about critters and animal husbandry,how to determine if a snakes poisenus,how to call game with out "calls",how to track and how to cover my tracks.how to build a morse code machine,shit that all involved minimalistic life....yet for some reason he doesnt approve of my using these skills he gave me.


----------



## Rob Nothing (Dec 13, 2014)

No, you are not necessarily better off, I understand that. And, yes, it is a huge blessing to have a traditional-minded.. or any father at all in our life. I am one of the lucky ones, and I owe a lot of my strength and self-sufficiency to my dad as well, who could tell me everything there is to know about plumbing, but has lent me books and encouraged my interest in the subject of wilderness living for as long as I can remember.

Raccoons are a bit more like miniature bears than any kind of squirrel or fox beaver or badger. Always a welcome guest, at least until they start growling.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Dec 13, 2014)

Come on no punk points for being close or were close to your dads! My father taught me a lot too. Big one was independency. He was never emotionally supportive but taught a lot about hunting and trapping and work ethic. He's 52 and still sleeps alone in the mountains and hunts all day tromping high hills and spends weeks alone in his off grid cabin that part of the road is not maintained and he has to haul in gear a half mile if its snow covered. Survival skills are better man than those who spend everyday in an office and never know much else. A richer existance. And you pass them on to others.


----------



## kidbob (Dec 13, 2014)

Tatanka said:


> Come on no punk points for being close or were close to your dads! My father taught me a lot too. Big one was independency. He was never emotionally supportive but taught a lot about hunting and trapping and work ethic. He's 52 and still sleeps alone in the mountains and hunts all day tromping high hills and spends weeks alone in his off grid cabin that part of the road is not maintained and he has to haul in gear a half mile if its snow covered. Survival skills are better man than those who spend everyday in an office and never know much else. A richer existance. And you pass them on to others.


Really didnt mean to derail the thread with [email protected] has posted previusly in the "shelter" section some good alternatives to "housing" and supplemental "shelters" that are worth checkkn out.
And TBH.i could use "fuel" for alot of things.a chainsaw doesnt work running on "wood".my coleman stove doesnt work on "wood" my geni doesnt work on "wood"
my car cant run on "wood"
but do LARGLY to this site,ive learned alot about alternative "means" to "life"

im talkin about using pop-cans for everything
Using dental floss
Parafin
Using the wind and the water to "propel" MY SELF into COEXISTANCE with the land and mother nature.

Im drunk and need to put my phone away
Sorry for the derailment
Long last the alumibum can!!!!!


----------



## Rob Nothing (Dec 14, 2014)

right on, kidbob.

@Tatanka a punk is a prison bitch that has had no relationship with their father. 

Still waiting for reading suggestions.


----------



## kidbob (Dec 14, 2014)

severin said:


> right on, kidbob.
> 
> @Tatanka a punk is a prison bitch that has had no relationship with their father.
> 
> Still waiting for reading suggestions.



Whats with the hate towards @Tatanka? 



2


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Dec 14, 2014)

He didn't get the sarcasm and backing up of said sarcasm that I put in three sentences after the sarcasm sentence.


----------



## Odin (Dec 14, 2014)

this thread and in sufferin.. posted by severin not understanding. 
whatever...


----------



## Rob Nothing (Dec 14, 2014)

what hate? and yeah, I guess I didn't get the sarcasm, sorry. I had to share my opinion - that is what a punk is, and where the word came from as far as I know.

But you were just being sarcastic.


----------



## Odin (Dec 14, 2014)

I'll just leave this part.. .getting to drunk and personal for a forum maybe. Been too drunk and prone to regurgitating every thing I think.

anyway at @Tatanka and @kidbob... having an old man teach you some real survival skills is something to appreciate. Right on...
I learn what I can on my own... but take lessons from all with knowledge when I can.


----------



## treyvor (Dec 19, 2014)

I try to pack light. Heres the list of what i took on my last extended stay:
20 degree sleeping bag 
Hennessy hammock tent
A pot/pan and a few utensils 
Fishing pole and a few lures
A small water filter and water bottles 
Rain gear is always a must 
A lighter and a fire piston
And a slingshot for attempted hunting. Ive never been successful so really i just practice 
After food and water my pack is always well under thirty pounds.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Dec 20, 2014)

Good response. 20 degree bag wouldn't be great for rocky mtn winters and a slingshot I carry as well at all times, on foot or in my car but it won't keep ya fed like a good bow or rifle and traps will


----------



## skillpore (Dec 23, 2014)

kidbob said:


> I use my left over acoustic strings..really i have about 6 of em..all E strings...with the copper coils? and the lil "bead" keeping em from sliding through the string holes..i just use about 20 inches of it? maybe less...thread it through the eye"bead" and rig up my trigger branch and wait



CAUTION: Not really effective it may work but the string will not lock keeping tension to suffocate the animal. Get some picture hanging wire.  Unless you plan on using spring poles. Hopefully gravity will keep the tension. I would not recommend guitar strings.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Dec 23, 2014)

I found the same thing. They didn't stay taunt when pressured


----------

